# Portsmouth Aquarist Society - Goldfish talk



## Bungy (30 Apr 2012)

Portsmouth Aquarist Society meet every 1st Wednesday of the month at Buckland Community centre, Malins Road, Portsmouth between 8pm and 10pm.  We have a broad spectrum of experience and invite new and experienced aquarists to come along to meet us.  We feature presentations, talks, visits, fish-shows, auctions and generally all things "fishy" from Cold water to Tropical Freshwater and Marine.

Come along and see for yourself and tap into our hugh resource of experience.

Next meeting Wednesday 2nd May and we have arranged for Les Pearce, Ex chairman of the FBAS and Senior Tropical & Coldwater Judge, to come and join us at Club night this Wednesday to give us an illustrated talk on Goldfish.  This should be a very good meeting that should not be missed.


Bungy
Media Rep. Portsmouth Aquarist Society.


----------

